# BBC Breakfast



## not-bono-ever (May 25, 2010)

Its fuckin terrible innit ? a smear of headline news and 50% filler with wankers sellin g their books/ films....


----------



## rubbershoes (May 25, 2010)

isn't all breakfast TV completely inane?

I cant understand why people watch it.


----------



## Bakunin (May 25, 2010)

not-bono-ever said:


> wankers sellin g their books/ films....



I often wonder how they manage to slip so many blatantly commercial plugging opportunities past the BBC bosses.

Doesn't the BBC have a stated policy against adverts? Yet a parade of people trying to sell things is increasingly what BBC Breakfast has become.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 25, 2010)

I hate that smug cunt Sian Williams. Her smarmy fucking supercilious grin, when she's trying to look 'concerned', or just plain patronising.  I fucking hate her.

That's what I think of BBC Breakfast.


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 25, 2010)

It's better than GMTV though.


----------



## flutterbye (May 25, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> It's better than GMTV though.



so is the radio


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 25, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> It's better than GMTV though.



Anythings better than that, though.


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 25, 2010)

I tried watching Russia Today, but that was dull beyond belief. Sad to say it, if you want a half an hour of  headlines in the background whilst you are getting ready in the morning, then Sky news is king.

what has the fucking world come to ?


----------



## Captain Hurrah (May 26, 2010)

Russia Today is quite amusing sometimes, for the wrong reasons.


----------



## London_Calling (May 26, 2010)

not-bono-ever said:


> Its fuckin terrible innit ? a smear of headline news and 50% filler with wankers sellin g their books/ films....



I presume you also get occasional politicians when they have something to sell as well. tbf, it's the wrong medium for news journalism at that time of the day, senior politicians and commentators have a long day ahead and they're not going to get up at 5.00am to appear on a tv show which is designed to be seen in a 20 min session while eating breakfast and putting on a suit/makeup, etc.

Radio 4 is the only game in town afaik for grown up stuff before noon.


----------



## Sgt Howie (May 26, 2010)

Who watches TV at that time in the morning?


----------



## Captain Hurrah (May 26, 2010)

I sometimes do when I've finished work and get home.


----------



## flypanam (May 26, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> I hate that smug cunt Sian Williams. Her smarmy fucking supercilious grin, when she's trying to look 'concerned', or just plain patronising.  I fucking hate her.
> 
> That's what I think of BBC Breakfast.



A quality post.

A mate of mine was interviewed by her sidekick Bill Turnbull, when the NGO she worked for suggested that due to the nature of the work done cleaners, teachers etc were actually more valuable to the country than bankers.

Nothing wrong there.

Turnbull off camera was snide and quipped something about her joining or been a communist.


----------



## wtfftw (May 26, 2010)

I find BBC Breakfast pretty funny. 
but then, I'd probably hate it if I viewed it upon waking.


----------



## kyser_soze (May 26, 2010)

Given the choice of Sian Williams, or GMTV or, even worse, Eamonn fucking Holmes on Sky, I'll take the Beeb.

I can't stand media first thing in the morning tho - radio, TV or newspapers - it just gets me wound up and angry at the world first thing in the morning.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 26, 2010)

Sgt Howie said:


> Who watches TV at that time in the morning?



I do...well I say watch, it is on in the background as I potter about getting dressed. 

Have tried listening to Radio 4 but what between Mr. QofG's singing, beholding the cat, fussing about with my eyeliner, finding the right bra etc.. BBC Breakfast is just so much easier to ignore!


----------



## DotCommunist (May 26, 2010)

BBC Breakfast or GMTV? do I want a cup of piss or a sandwich of shit?


If I must be up at that time I generally wait till 10-10.30 to listen to the news, when I can cope with the tossers. Mind you increasingly I have to mute radio bulletins because Cameron's Eton accent hard man tone enrages me and his bitch clagg talks like that as well. Cunts.


----------



## wtfftw (May 26, 2010)

I'd actually rather a cup of piss than a sandwich of shit tbh. If it was my piss (which is practically water).


----------



## kyser_soze (May 26, 2010)

> BBC Breakfast or GMTV? do I want a cup of piss or a sandwich of shit?



Cup of piss for me - it's healthy!


----------



## wtfftw (May 26, 2010)

poll?


----------



## killer b (May 26, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> increasingly I have to mute radio bulletins because Cameron's Eton accent hard man tone enrages me and his bitch clagg talks like that as well. Cunts.


i've found myself unable to listen to or watch any news programme since the election for that precise reason. i'm getting woefully behind...


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (May 26, 2010)

not-bono-ever said:


> I tried watching Russia Today, but that was dull beyond belief. Sad to say it, if you want a half an hour of  headlines in the background whilst you are getting ready in the morning, then Sky news is king.
> 
> *what has the fucking world come to ?*


Yeah, precisely.  

For decent news, it has to be the Today programme.  Sky's sh!t.  BREAKING NEWS: Britney Spears has broken a finger nail!!!!  BREAKING NEWS: A few horses are trapped in a field by floods!!!*

*That latter one is actually true, they did run a breaking news banner during floods when some horses were caught in a field by floods.  F'ing dreadful news values.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (May 26, 2010)

Oh, and yeah, BBC Breakfast combo of bloke + simpering woman is annoying.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 26, 2010)

I'm a Today programme person.

Watched Channel 4 news last night - wtf was Snow on? "Oh, violence in films makes people violent. It's endemic in some relationships*' to the BBFC chappy who took it all in good 'humour', knowing I suppose that he was listening to a devil's advocate.

Bah




* doesn't even make sense


----------



## Captain Hurrah (May 26, 2010)

flypanam said:


> A quality post.
> 
> A mate of mine was interviewed by her sidekick Bill Turnbull, when the NGO she worked for suggested that due to the nature of the work done cleaners, teachers etc were actually more valuable to the country than bankers.
> 
> ...



He comes across as a prick on that programme.


----------



## Pingu (May 26, 2010)

(yeah i know it was the other side)

but best thing to ever happen to breakfast tv


----------



## Fedayn (May 26, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> It's better than GMTV though.



So is ebola virus.


----------



## Sgt Howie (May 26, 2010)

Captain Hurrah said:


> I sometimes do when I've finished work and get home.



Last thing I want to hear when coming off the nightshift is Dr Rosemary Leonard talking about piles or Turnbull cracking jokes about his beehives.

That said, it's no worse than anything else at that time of day, and better for my mood than the Today programme


----------



## Captain Hurrah (May 26, 2010)

Sgt Howie said:


> Last thing I want to hear when coming off the nightshift is Dr Rosemary Leonard talking about piles or Turnbull cracking jokes about his beehives.
> 
> That said, it's no worse than anything else at that time of day, and better for my mood than the Today programme



There is BBC News 24.


----------



## Epico (May 26, 2010)

I just can't take any TV/Radio breakfast shows any more - Calling people 'fuckwits' from the very minute I wake up doesn't set me up well for the day!


----------



## Sgt Howie (May 26, 2010)

Captain Hurrah said:


> There is BBC News 24.



They just stream Breakfast from 6 until 8.30, to be fair you do miss the sleb pushing ther book just before 9


----------



## Captain Hurrah (May 27, 2010)

I did think Turnbull was funny once when he openly sneered at Elkie Brooks (_who?_) plugging her new book.  But he still comes across as a horrible, smug, middle class shit.


----------



## Santino (May 27, 2010)

I occasionally watch Euronews if I want to feel like I'm on holiday.


----------



## shagnasty (May 27, 2010)

I just can't believe the presenters are so wooden ,might as well be watching neighbours


----------



## kyser_soze (May 27, 2010)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> Yeah, precisely.
> 
> For decent news, it has to be the Today programme.  Sky's sh!t.  BREAKING NEWS: Britney Spears has broken a finger nail!!!!  BREAKING NEWS: A few horses are trapped in a field by floods!!!*
> 
> *That latter one is actually true, they did run a breaking news banner during floods when some horses were caught in a field by floods.  F'ing dreadful news values.



Did they do a live link with 15 minute horse updates?

I agree on the news values thing, but they're express goal is to be first with any news scoop - and they usually are.


----------



## kyser_soze (May 27, 2010)

Santino said:


> I occasionally watch Euronews if I want to feel like I'm on holiday.



I watch BBC News 24 for that effect.


----------



## London_Calling (May 27, 2010)

Fwiw, I even tend to find the ITN 10.00pm news generally better than the BBC equivalent.


----------



## silverfish (May 27, 2010)

susana reid







yes I would, vigorously


----------



## TitanSound (May 27, 2010)

drag0n said:


> poll?



New thread coming up.


----------



## avu9lives (May 27, 2010)

feckin sky news is the feckin worse of em all wiv dat smug eamon dull feckin holmes..  he cant spend more than 30 mins withought mentioning is beloved feckin football team.  Yeah we feckin no you support man utd you tosspot..  mixed in wiv all these smug birds in tight skirts an optrex eyes..  "and now the weather" wiv lucy verasamy ie (another tight fittin skirt wiv heels! Cant she just cum on in a feckin old jumper and a scruffy pair of jeans wiv Dm to match smokin a roll up


----------



## kyser_soze (May 27, 2010)

I'd agree with that if it were written in English not txtspk. Especially the bit about Holmes. God he's a fat, smug cunt. I hates him I does.


----------



## krtek a houby (May 27, 2010)

I prefer watching repeats of Frasier. Or the Mr Men.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 27, 2010)

TBH I hate the twat John Stapleton even worse. He is gaunt and iron haired and hectoring and right wing to the hilt. 400 years ago he would be wearing a spun cassok and torturing old ladies while saying 'Confess! CONFESS!'


----------



## kyser_soze (May 27, 2010)

I reckon Stapleton would've been a flaggelant(sp), rather than an accuser. He'd be busy hitting himself with bits of willow tree. Jeremy Kyle - he'd be an Inquisitor.


----------



## EastEnder (May 27, 2010)

Bill Turnbull is a grade-A twat.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (May 27, 2010)

Yep.


----------



## N_igma (May 27, 2010)

These two wreck my head with their smug, smarmy faux-I give a shit American style presenting!


----------



## krtek a houby (May 27, 2010)

Need this instead


----------



## EastEnder (May 27, 2010)

Sodding Carol, in the sodding Blue Peter garden, with the sodding weather, again...

Bitch.


----------



## PacificOcean (May 27, 2010)

jer said:


> Need this instead



Now those two...

Now that was proper morning telly.

Having said that I always watch BBC Breakfast from 7 to 7:30, I quite like it 

Though I wonder if all the emails they get are moderated or do they just log into their gmail account and read a few out?  

Sian Williams is forever playing with her mouse on the programme.


----------



## PacificOcean (May 27, 2010)

N_igma said:


> These two wreck my head with their smug, smarmy faux-I give a shit American style presenting!



I quite like her after her comments about gay penguins adopting a chick it's mother had abandoned as an egg, (it was the "and finally" news item at the top of the hour). 

She thought it was lovely and why can't people be like that (or words to that effect).


----------



## Johnny Vodka (May 27, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> I hate that smug cunt Sian Williams. Her smarmy fucking supercilious grin, when she's trying to look 'concerned', or just plain patronising.  I fucking hate her.



I like her, if only coz she's milfy.     BBC breakfast till I get out of bed in the morning and through to my hi-fi so as I can switch 6 Music on.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (May 27, 2010)

silverfish said:


> susana reid
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hell, yeah.  I quite like these posh BBC chicks.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (May 27, 2010)

Bakunin said:


> I often wonder how they manage to slip so many blatantly commercial plugging opportunities past the BBC bosses.
> 
> Doesn't the BBC have a stated policy against adverts? Yet a parade of people trying to sell things is increasingly what BBC Breakfast has become.



it used to be an advert for nulab government policies too.... little critique, all praise... zzzzzzzz


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 20, 2011)

I never really watch this, but Sian Williams is looking particularly hot this morning.


----------



## andy2002 (Oct 20, 2011)

mwgdrwg said:


> I never really watch this, but Sian Williams is looking particularly hot this morning.



She looks like she could do with a hot meal and some cake. Nice of them to have that hateful cunt from the firm of bailiffs on this morning too.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 20, 2011)

I had to put it on mute when they were trying to cover that story. Yeah, she's a little on the thin side, but looking rather nice this morning, which is all by rather fragile mind can cope with today.


----------



## _angel_ (Oct 20, 2011)

Captain Hurrah said:


> There is BBC News 24.


 "Sheep shrink 25%" was seriously a headline a few months ago on news 24!


----------



## madzone (Oct 20, 2011)

rubbershoes said:


> isn't all breakfast TV completely inane?
> 
> I cant understand why people watch it.


I have CBeebies on. Much more informative.


----------



## IC3D (Oct 20, 2011)

cor its a bit daily mail I've not watched for ages, I too prefer Cbeebies Mr Tumbles take on the markets downturn is refreshing.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 20, 2011)

IC3D said:


> cor its a bit daily mail I've not watched for ages, I too prefer Cbeebies Mr Tumbles take on the markets downturn is refreshing.



Octonauts is the usual morning favourite in our house!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 20, 2011)

I've given up on it after years of it's shit. I now watch nothing.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 20, 2011)

Captain Hurrah said:


> There is BBC News 24.



BBC news 24 is BBC breakfast during BBC breakfast hours.


----------



## nino_savatte (Oct 20, 2011)

FYI  They stopped calling it BBC News 24 a few years ago and the channel is simply called "BBC News".


----------



## nino_savatte (Oct 20, 2011)

Captain Hurrah said:


> I did think Turnbull was funny once when he openly sneered at Elkie Brooks (_who?_) plugging her new book. But he still comes across as a horrible, smug, middle class shit.


He's Old Etonian, which makes him doubly bad.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Oct 20, 2011)

Yeah, me and you have talked about him before, on that score.


----------



## nino_savatte (Oct 20, 2011)

Captain Hurrah said:


> Yeah, me and you have talked about him before, on that score.


We probably have.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Oct 20, 2011)

'Sarky Eton twat' I recall posting once.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Oct 20, 2011)

Suzannah Reid is my favourite presenter on Breakfast. She doesn't simper as much as Sian and she shows genuine interest. I remember when she interviewed someone about some tragedy about their child, she got quite choked up and the other presenter had to take over!


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 20, 2011)

Re REID: When I last saw her she'd slowed down on flicking her hair, etc - *but.... look at meeee* - when the male presenter was speaking, which was less irritating.

She'd even stopped mentioning living between the commons, like it had been a lifetime ambition. I quite warmed to her then.


----------



## nino_savatte (Oct 20, 2011)

She's pretty shite on Sunday Morning Live but then, Sunday Morning Live is really shite.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 20, 2011)

Suzannah Reid is very pretty.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 20, 2011)

mwgdrwg said:


> Suzannah Reid is very pretty.



she is very porkable

in fact, i'd oblige her


----------



## andy2002 (Oct 20, 2011)

nino_savatte said:


> She's pretty shite on Sunday Morning Live but then, Sunday Morning Live is really shite.



To be fair, the kind of frothing lunatics she has to contend with on Sunday Morning Live are likely to put anyone off their game.


----------



## nino_savatte (Oct 20, 2011)

andy2002 said:


> To be fair, the kind of frothing lunatics she has to contend with on Sunday Morning Live are likely to put anyone off their game.



True. Imagine having to look at Douglas Murray's or James Delingpole's face early on a Sunday morning.


----------

